# My Warlord Titan



## leomunoz (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my progress on my Warlord Titan. This only my second build. This one seems easier then the warhound titan. Thanks to pathwinder14 for the pics and measurements. From that I got what I have so far. Its made of styrene sheets 1/8". I have put about 20 hours on this build. most of that at home depot looking for good parts. The head is just temporary till I finish the head.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow... That's.... BIG!

Looks nice, too. Can't wait to see the whole thing finished!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Very clean and sturdy looking.... Excellent work! I'm with Deus in waiting impatiently to see this in all its glory!


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

So that workcentre is a Forge World huh? :grin: Looking good.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin Great: Awesome


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

are you ever gonna PAINT it?

you'll need a big brush thats for sure


----------



## ahriman (Dec 14, 2007)

where did u get the template 4 it


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Very nice work...things like this push me closer and closer to trying to build my own titan....one day, one day :wink:

But seriously impressive stuff Leomunoz, any plans on actually using this beast in your games?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Fuck Me Thats Big!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, simply amazing. And the scale is great. I can just imagine the Space Marine or Imperial Guardsman next to that behemoth.

Can't wait to see it painted.

- Loran


----------



## leomunoz (Nov 5, 2007)

I painted most of this model. I have the guns and reactor to paint , here is a pic of it in action. It has a volcano canon and a melta canon. 2 turbo laser. all D weapons. This thing did some major damage. Still need to build a bigger head, but for now the little head will have to work. 










Here are some pics with marines and a warhound.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

hold on are you saying you have actually used a warlord titan??????????? (jelous:angry::ireful2


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

*shudder* that is one biiiiiiiiiiiiiig gun. My hat goes off to you for transporting that thing lol.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice. I need to get back to working on mine.


----------



## whiteshark12 (Jan 7, 2008)

WOW. 





all i can say


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Whoa. Thats big. Must be like, a million points. And so fustrating for the other team though. I've felt the wrath of strength D before.


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW, that's impressive, good work, i'm wish to see it painted


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

:shok: thats huge, and amazing. I WANT ONE :ireful2:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man I am impressed. That is cool as hell.


----------



## Nosotros (Jan 8, 2008)

I would NOT want to go up against that thing


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

*RESPECT MAN !...* :victory:k::shok:


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

That's freakn crazy man.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

*Wow*

thats so kl i want one


----------



## darklightknight448 (Nov 9, 2007)

My Tau would have to do some SERIOUS shootin' to bring that... that... BEHEMOTH down!
+Rep methinks!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool! So far I've only seen two Warlords in action, one at a Pre-Heresy tourney we're doing and this one! (Although the PH one didn't last long, I caught it with three Volcano Cannon 2nd turn and it Apocalyptically Exploded.)

Excellent work on the beastie!
-Dirge


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

You can practically see your mates face as he puts up all his forces. "Your going to be easy meat for my *insert random army here*" Then you promptly put on your warlord titan. Just the :shok: on his face is worth all the money you put into that huge titan. Good on you, happy obliterating.


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

AWESOME simply said


----------



## aksel pk (Apr 15, 2008)

:nice :victory:k: i mean thats an awesome titan :shok:.
im try'na build one (im not an experienced modeller).
but ill try anyway:biggrin:.
warlords are so awesome when i came to london some guy told me that you have to make them and i just got so happy and wanted to make one you know.


----------



## kron (Apr 21, 2008)

looks gret amazing jorb you must show pics when its done


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow thats it awsome... cant wait to see it painted .. will look mega!!!

Tink :angel:


----------



## fiore hellheart (Apr 30, 2008)

Awsomness dude just complete awsomeness :good: hope to build myself one too:biggrin:


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

how did you transport that thing!


----------

